# A lil.help



## natize (May 30, 2017)

Ok today i just got home from work n went to check on my girls and they don't look too happy they are turning light green and have a lot of spots on them.i just fed them  yesterday I fed them fox farm grow big and big bloom and bush doctor kangaroots I filled up five gallon water jugs and fed them the entire 5 gallons 
The feeding consisted of 2tsp per gallon of grow big and big bloom totaling 10 teaspoons of each nutes in every 5 gallon jug.as for the kangaroots I fed them 2 1/2 teaspoons per 5 gallon jug they look very sick any help will be appreciated.did not ph.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












































Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2017)

20 lookers and no one guessed? Let me take a shot. Looks like a bit of a couple of things.  Get a loupe of power x60 and look for bugs. Those spots look like either thrip or spider mites.  The burnt leaves could be.... over fertilizing, water or solution spilled on your plants. They don't look horrible to me.. they look pretty good, but i agree you need to find out what is going on.. Look on the underside of the leaves for frass (bug ****)


----------



## natize (May 31, 2017)

U are correct about the thrips I did find one last week and went and bought sns  203 and hit my plants with it what do u think the light green leafs are from because before I gave it nutes it was perfect color of green?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2017)

Sometimes yellowing or lightning is from not enough Nitrogen, lots of folks use cal mag for that look as well.  What soil are you in?  I am not the best as I use organics and they are slow to uptake nutes, where yours should help right away, BUT, i am not sure if that is what is going on. Before you do anything lets get some other help in here.

You can check this out:http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71501
Please look at this chart; http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54233

Oh and the trips, you want to spray with spinosad. It kills eggs and adults, the spray is only as good as the sprayer. You have to get every single bit of the plant, both sides of leafs, stems, every single part, or the eggs will live... I lost a crop to thrip outdoors. be really diligent.


----------



## natize (May 31, 2017)

I am in ocean forrest soil this has me stumped but not giving up

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight (May 31, 2017)

I wonder if  it could be a pH issue  on the yellowing part


----------



## natize (May 31, 2017)

The run off was 6.5 when i flushed but I have never ph the nutes going in so it could be possible my question is should I wait for plants to dry up before I feed a lighter dose along with cal mag.ph'd of course from now on.the o my reason I never ph'd was because of some Info I got on another site.i was told that ocean forrest has natural buffers in the soil so I would not need to ph my water or nutes.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## natize (May 31, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> 20 lookers and no one guessed? Let me take a shot. Looks like a bit of a couple of things.  Get a loupe of power x60 and look for bugs. Those spots look like either thrip or spider mites.  The burnt leaves could be.... over fertilizing, water or solution spilled on your plants. They don't look horrible to me.. they look pretty good, but i agree you need to find out what is going on.. Look on the underside of the leaves for frass (bug ****)


Used my loop and more bugs that I can see but will check again tomorrow when it's daylight

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## natize (May 31, 2017)

*No more bugs*

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 1, 2017)

I'd say you have a pH problem. Imo it's the most common problem people have. The newer leaves being green is normal. Sometimes newer growth is lighter until it ages especially if the plant is vigorous and growing rapidly.

As for thrips, I'm not saying you don't have a problem, but ime thrips attack the newest growth, the softest tissue, leaving newly forming leaves deformed. That's what I recognize as thrip damage.

Lastly, your ocean forest definitely can be used without checking pH but not with ANY chemicals. FF is an organic/Chem mix. If you want to just water and not monitor pH try Earth Juice or Neptune's Harvest. I use EJ during veg then NH in flower both very sparingly since I use hot soil. I don't monitor pH. 

Hope this helps! 

View attachment 2017-05-31-16-12-42.jpg


----------



## natize (Jun 1, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> I'd say you have a pH problem. Imo it's the most common problem people have. The newer leaves being green is normal. Sometimes newer growth is lighter until it ages especially if the plant is vigorous and growing rapidly.
> 
> As for thrips, I'm not saying you don't have a problem, but ime thrips attack the newest growth, the softest tissue, leaving newly forming leaves deformed. That's what I recognize as thrip damage.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info I'll check on my girls when I get home from work hopefully they are getting better since I flushed

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2017)

FFOF has nutes for 6-8 weeks. If you were feeding earlier that that you may have over fed.   I hope your right about the thrip. I find them harder to eradicate than one dose of sns..


----------



## natize (Jun 1, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> FFOF has nutes for 6-8 weeks. If you were feeding earlier that that you may have over fed.   I hope your right about the thrip. I find them harder to eradicate than one dose of sns..


I'll be checking for more thrips when I get home but I've been spraying neem as well as sns but I'll know for sure today.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2017)

Look very closely for eggs, sns doesn't kill eggs. Neem might if you smother enough of that icky stuff.  Good luck, your plants look really ok I think they will be fine if you get the thrip gone.   Keep us posted and lets see more pic's of your plants in a few days.

PS Listen to BBP, im organic and don't ph.


----------



## natize (Jun 1, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Look very closely for eggs, sns doesn't kill eggs. Neem might if you smother enough of that icky stuff.  Good luck, your plants look really ok I think they will be fine if you get the thrip gone.   Keep us posted and lets see more pic's of your plants in a few days.
> 
> PS Listen to BBP, im organic and don't ph.


I'll do that thank you

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## natize (Jun 8, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Look very closely for eggs, sns doesn't kill eggs. Neem might if you smother enough of that icky stuff.  Good luck, your plants look really ok I think they will be fine if you get the thrip gone.   Keep us posted and lets see more pic's of your plants in a few days.
> 
> PS Listen to BBP, im organic and don't ph.


They are looking way better now [emoji2] although I did notice some light green leaves lower on the plant maybe u could shed some light on em for me.heres pix after the flush I waited until it dried out and fed grow big,big bloom and cal mag at 1tsp per gallon.each plant got 2 gallons of water with nutes and one gallon with no nutes totaling in 3 gallons per plant.maybe they are low on nitrogen because since the feeding I watered with plain water 2 more times.anyways if u can help please do.but here's all the pix over all I think they look good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## natize (Jun 8, 2017)

Also how often can i spray that spinosad on the plants with out hurting them.i hit it 2 good times but on one of my plants I saw one earlier. And in sure that where u find one u find more so any help in ridding them is appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh MY NATIZE, they look great. I spray every week. I think it says on the label only 5 times in a row, but I will use it until 4 weeks in flower unless it quits working.  Remember our goal is to have no eggs thrip eggs look just like any see thru eggs. Awesome plants.  Happy for ya. let's keep them that way.  OH, and bottom leaves almost always have damage from being banged around and stuff spilled on them. I don't worry about those.


----------



## natize (Jun 9, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Oh MY NATIZE, they look great. I spray every week. I think it says on the label only 5 times in a row, but I will use it until 4 weeks in flower unless it quits working.  Remember our goal is to have no eggs thrip eggs look just like any see thru eggs. Awesome plants.  Happy for ya. let's keep them that way.  OH, and bottom leaves almost always have damage from being banged around and stuff spilled on them. I don't worry about those.


Thank you very much rosebud I appreciate the help I also have two more seeds that are doing great.1 month old already.just got a lil.sunburned because I let me girlfriend aclimate them and she forgot to take em out the sun but they are doing great they are big bud super skunk and blueberry I'll upload pix when I get off work

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2017)

Glad you are here natize, i love a happy ending.


----------



## natize (Jun 9, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Glad you are here natize, i love a happy ending.


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tcbud (Jun 11, 2017)

Beautiful plants there. Usually tips of the leaves that look crispy brown indicate too much nutes . I push the nutes  till that shows up then back off just a bit. I  (Mr. TCbud) also sprays every three days to get the bugs as they hatch. He will do that three or four times. He is spraying smaller plants tho. Rose is right, all surfaces need hit.

You got an Awesome harvest in your future.


----------



## natize (Jun 12, 2017)

tcbud said:


> Beautiful plants there. Usually tips of the leaves that look crispy brown indicate too much nutes . I push the nutes  till that shows up then back off just a bit. I  (Mr. TCbud) also sprays every three days to get the bugs as they hatch. He will do that three or four times. He is spraying smaller plants tho. Rose is right, all surfaces need hit.
> 
> You got an Awesome harvest in your future.


Some thing doesn't look right maybe they are not getting enough nutes I'm thinking it's lacking potassium but not sure.this is stressful here's some pix.i just fed them 2 days ago at 5 mil.of grow big and big bloom ph'd to 6.8 but starting to notice brown spots and light green foliage
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain209man (Jun 12, 2017)

Looks like your calcium is a bit heavy


----------



## natize (Jun 12, 2017)

Mountain209man said:


> Looks like your calcium is a bit heavy


I only put 3mils to each gallon every watering of cal mag they get two gallons is that too much?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi Natize, did you get your thrip problem taken care of?


----------



## Mountain209man (Jun 13, 2017)

Try not using the cal mag for a few waterings/feedings. I use the cal mag supplement twice a month. U should be good just water throughly and hit em with some kelp and yucca


----------



## natize (Jun 13, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Hi Natize, did you get your thrip problem taken care of?


Yes I did so far haven't seen any bit I still hit them with the spinosad once a week just to make sure.just got this other lil issue is all now

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## natize (Jun 13, 2017)

Mountain209man said:


> Try not using the cal mag for a few waterings/feedings. I use the cal mag supplement twice a month. U should be good just water throughly and hit em with some kelp and yucca


I'll try that not using cal mag all the research I've been doing is leading me back to potassium maybe it's not enough since I'm o my giving them 1tsp a gallon and the girls are big maybe they need more?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey Natize: That looks more to me like Thrip damage but possibly there is also some toxicity going on. I have talked to other people who have had issues with FFOF and FF products building up "leftovers" from the nutrients that cause the soil to get toxic buildup. This can easily be remedied by flushing the medium well to remove the buildup. 

However, you have to remember that if you flush any medium that has nutrients in it, you will strip out those nutrients and end up with your soil becoming inert. This is not a problem if you know what to expect. You just have to feed them a little more if you did a heavy flush so that they don't go hungry. You also will have to pH adjust your water/solution. I would recommend that you set your solution pH to about 6.3 as it will most likely rise some in that soil. Plus you are not wholly depending on beneficial microbes to control the pH so you don't want it as high as organic medium which likes pH around 6.7.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 15, 2017)

Also with Thrips, it has been my experience that the thrips will attack from the lower parts of the plant first and work their way up the plant. But they may do differently in different parts of the country/world. But the best tell-tale sign of them for me is the leaves get silvery looking little spots and lines as they bite into the leaves and suck out the juices. This damage will not heal. These spots and tracks will turn brown but the leaves will recover and continue if they are not badly damaged before you eradicate them.

I personally like to use Azamax which is derived from Neem oil. The best way to use it is to mix the oil with water and shake it hard to hydrolyze the oil. I like to use 2ml of Azamax to 1 liter of water and then I pour into the soil as a "soil drench". I do this as a deterrent to many of the chewing bugs. If I had an infestation I would use 4ml of Azamax to 1 liter of water, then I would spray the plant and pour into soil. The plants are able to absorb the ingredients and move them throughout the plants systemically which causes the bugs to eat it and die. It is totally organic and metabolizes within the plant after about 10 days. It leaves nothing behind for taste, but don't spray onto buds as that will stay and leave a possible taste.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 15, 2017)

The SNS is good stuff as well and may have already eliminated the problem. But you will need to continue to use something to protect the plants from future attacks as you have them outside. 

The latest damage appears to be the old bites from the bugs turning necrotic (browning) as this damage will not heal but will leave behind scars. 

The yellowing on the lower leaves looks like a natural "yellowing off" process that happens with all Cannabis. As the plant gets larger, the lower leaves get less and less light, and become a useless drain of energy to the plant, so it will pull out any elements that it can recycle to the upper part of the plant. Then once it has pulled out everything it wants, it drops those leaves. The Thrip damage may have hastened this yellowing off of those lower leaves.

I would suggest at this point that you use both the sns and the neem oil(use as a soil drench) to eliminate any chewers. Then just keep an eye on them for further damage. The yellowing of the newest growth is fairly common. the trick is to watch the new growth over time to be sure that it greens up as it matures. I hope this helps


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 15, 2017)

One more thing. Many of the natural pesticides have to be sprayed onto the leaves to kill or prevent attacks, but during flowering you have to forgo spraying anything on the buds. This is when Azamax and Neem oil shine as they can be poured into the soil and go inside the plant. Be sure to discontinue use a full 2 weeks from harvest to give the plants time to metabolize it away before harvesting.


----------



## natize (Jun 17, 2017)

Hushpuppy said:


> Hey Natize: That looks more to me like Thrip damage but possibly there is also some toxicity going on. I have talked to other people who have had issues with FFOF and FF products building up "leftovers" from the nutrients that cause the soil to get toxic buildup. This can easily be remedied by flushing the medium well to remove the buildup.
> 
> However, you have to remember that if you flush any medium that has nutrients in it, you will strip out those nutrients and end up with your soil becoming inert. This is not a problem if you know what to expect. You just have to feed them a little more if you did a heavy flush so that they don't go hungry. You also will have to pH adjust your water/solution. I would recommend that you set your solution pH to about 6.3 as it will most likely rise some in that soil. Plus you are not wholly depending on beneficial microbes to control the pH so you don't want it as high as organic medium which likes pH around 6.7.


Thanks.yeah I was fighting thrips but they are taken care of and the brown rust spots I'm referring to isn't thrips I still can't figure it out 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## natize (Jun 22, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> I'd say you have a pH problem. Imo it's the most common problem people have. The newer leaves being green is normal. Sometimes newer growth is lighter until it ages especially if the plant is vigorous and growing rapidly.
> 
> As for thrips, I'm not saying you don't have a problem, but ime thrips attack the newest growth, the softest tissue, leaving newly forming leaves deformed. That's what I recognize as thrip damage.
> 
> ...


Hey where can i find that eath juice and neptunes harvest the local ships don't have it.could u send me a link or some pictures so I can look for them is like to try em out on some other plants I have in ocean forrest.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2017)

Amazon.


----------



## natize (Jun 23, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Amazon.


Do you exactly which one

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------

